# Kicking out while lunging?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That she doesn't respect you. If she kicks at you and connects while trotting past, she MEANT to do it.

How is kicking considered 'not aggressive'?


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

That is a disrespect issue....pushing your buttons to see where he stands in the relationship. At that point you should have shown him who is the leader by making him to continue to work until he settles down and does what he is supposed to.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> That she doesn't respect you. If she kicks at you and connects while trotting past, she MEANT to do it.
> 
> How is kicking considered 'not aggressive'?


 I guess what I meant when saying Not aggressive I meant her ears were not layed back and she was not upset it was more of a playful thing not that it makes it any better. what I would like are opinions onhow you and or others would handle this .. I pretty much made her move and move . till I was ready to stop.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> That is a disrespect issue....pushing your buttons to see where he stands in the relationship. At that point you should have shown him who is the leader by making him to continue to work until he settles down and does what he is supposed to.


thank you . that is exactly what I did with HER. Normally if I see her try these things I wil tap her leg with the lunge whip and make her move


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Unless you are playing, it IS disrespect. I would have said no and flicked my whip at her so she knew that she'd have to run because she kicked me. And a horse knows when and who they are going to kick so it most likely wasn't by accident.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If my horse kicked out at me he'd be too busy being chased around by me with whip in hand to have time to fear God.

That is a behavior that is NEVER acceptable. There are no "playful kicks" and "mean kicks". It's always bad.

Someone needs to post that video of the girl who was "playing" with her horse when it kicked out at her, bashed her in the face and knocked her out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

thank you all for replies. I was not playing when she kicked .... she may ore may not have been... but my mistake was to Not have my attention on her for that 5 seconds.. and weither she was being playful or agressive is not the issue. i guess I did the right thing by Making her work even harder after the kick. and I will now better not to ever lose the connection while we are in the pin together.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, your mistake was "leaving" your horse, mentally, that is. 
My teacher says, "if you leave your horse, he'll leave you" and this happens both on foot and in the saddle. It takes a lot of self discipline to not ever leave your horse. Even if you are standing wtih you core pointed a bit away from them, i.e. givign them a short break, you still have them in the corner of your eye and if they move a step, you set them back where they are supposed to be.

During any and all parts of your interaction with her, practice moving your horse away from you and making her stand there, still, a good 8 feet away from you, whle you stand, or work on a gate or ? but you keep her in your eye ALWAYS and correct her immeditatel if she moves out of her place. Be sure she is squared up comfortabley before you insist she no longer move her legs (she needs to be in balance to stand for any length of time).

And for round penning, just moving a horse around is sometimes not enough. Its not just that the horse move around, but it's the quality of how they move around. when cantering her, will she speed up and slow down , within the canter, when you ask? Does it take more than a small cue to do it and does she pin her ears about it and suck back? Those are signs that she has not "cut loose" yet and is giving the bare minimum to you, with a helping of resentment on the side.

I am no pro on round penning, but in the case of the above, I might do more turning and turning and turning. When you ask her to stop, do not let her come into you with anything more than a very polite "mother may I " look to her face.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Making him work was the right answer. Just remember to do it without emotion. To many people feel like they are punishing their horse by being aggressive themselves....fear does not create respect. There should be a lesson in lunging, not just mindless circles. Once he is moving out again...you should look for those signs that he 'gets it'.....ear perked towards you, chewing, eye/head looking towards you. You should be communicating through body language and reading eachother. Good luck! Sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess I should have said I WORKED her made her move and turn/ change direction. canter trot and walk ect... I forget I am in a forum and you can not hear my thoughts. and Yes i did it with out aggression myself.. I am a firm John Lyons Fan and train with him in mind. Thank you all for the input.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Critter sitter said:


> I guess I should have said I WORKED her made her move and turn/ change direction. canter trot and walk ect... I forget I am in a forum and you can not hear my thoughts. and Yes i did it with out aggression myself.. I am a firm John Lyons Fan and train with him in mind. Thank you all for the input.


 
then, sounds like you have a good approach and will be learning from this. it could happen to just about anyone, short of the real pros who NEVER mentally leave their horses. That's why they are pros.


----------

